# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  لُطفاً حتما این تاپیک رو کامل وبا آرامش بخونین:سلام،من یه پشت کنکوری ام.

## fan

تاپیک پاک شد...

----------


## _Senoritta_

خیلی خوب بود...حرف دل بعضی از پشت کنکوریا از صد تا مقاله ی آموزشی و انگیزشی کنکور بهتره....انشالله امسال موفق شی... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aCe

همونطور که گفتم به حرفای منفی که زده میشه توجه نکن

به قول یکی از دوستان .... گوش دادن به هر حرفی نمیصرفه ... رادیو زندگی رو موج منفی نمی چرخه  :Y (416):  (رتبه 28 تجربی علی جدی)

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*چقد شبیه استاد افشار حرف میزنی  شوخی کردم
جمع بندی خوبی بود
انجمن فقط برای رفع ابهام درباره ی یه سری مسائل و کمی هم تفریح خوبه 
اراده و انگیزه و ... اینا چیزی نیس ک بشه تو انجمن بشه پیداش کرد 
باید تو خودت پیدا کنی*

----------


## hamid_MhD

*ای جان فدایه دله پرت داداشی.
اون نتیجه ک رسیدی بهش عالیه سر همون وایسا به امید بهترین نتیجه عزیزم.*

----------


## Amirhassan5303

سلام دوست عزیز منظورتو از درس نامه خون شدن نمیدونم یعنی چی ؟؟؟ میشه توضیح بدین

----------


## MeysAM1999

*قرار نيست:
هر كس كه پشت كنكوريه ضعيف باشه و هر كسي هم كه دانشگاهيه قوي باشه
هركس كه رتبه برترِ كنكوره قوي باشه و هر كس رتبش nK هست ضعيف باشه
هر كس تيز هوشه رتبه برتر باشه و هر كس هم كه رتبه برترِ تيز هوش باشه
قرار نيست هميشه هر كي تلاش كرد موفق بشه...شايد كسي به همه درسا مسلطه و با يه اشتباه كوچيك و جا به جا زدن تستا رتبش ده ها هزار تا اينور و اون ور بشه
همه مون ميدونيم كه كنكور اصلاً و ابداً معيار و غربالگري مناسبي برا ورود به دانشگاه نيست!
چون فقط به يكي دو تا پارامتر بستگي داره و سرنوشت آيندت تو چند ساعت رقم ميخوره(البته قرار نيست كنكور كل آيندت رو رقم بزنه)
شايد يكي پزشكي آورده باشه و توي آينده يه پزشك معمولي بشه در حالي كه اگه مهندسي كشاورزي ميخوند ميتونست كل مكانيزم كاشت و داشت و برداشت رو تغيير بده!
دوست عزيز مشكل نه از شماست و نه از ما!!مشكل از نظام آموزشيمونه!
خشت اول گر نهد معمار كج***تا ثريا مي رود ديوار كج
سازمان سنجش معماره و ما ها هم خشتيم و داره ما رو ميچينه!
اميدوارم كه متوجه بشيد چي گفتم!

*

----------


## fan

> سلام دوست عزیز منظورتو از درس نامه خون شدن نمیدونم یعنی چی ؟؟؟ میشه توضیح بدین


یعنی به جای خوندن کتاب درسی درسنامه کتاب تستی میخوندم.

----------


## Amin-jh

اقا دلتون میگیره برید دسشویی دیگ
انجمن میاید چرا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> یعنی به جای خوندن کتاب درسی درسنامه کتاب تستی میخوندم.


یعنی الان دیگه درس نامه نمیخونین؟کتاب و درس نامه مکمل هم هستند مگه این که کسی معلم خوبی داشته باشه به نظرم به تنهایی کتاب درسی خوندن فایده نداره و خیلی خوبه که به اشتباهتون پی بردین
پایدار باشید

----------


## Aries

> اقا دلتون میگیره برید دسشویی دیگ
> انجمن میاید چرا


خداییش باید کاربر سال بشی با نظراتت :Yahoo (4): 
منو یاد ترامپ میندازی نمیدونم چرا... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fan

> اقا دلتون میگیره برید دسشویی دیگ
> انجمن میاید چرا


-__- زیاد جواب نوشته بودم،ولی حوصله بحث ندارم،راضی باش مزه پروندی استاااد.

----------


## banafsheh

> خداییش باید کاربر سال بشی با نظراتت
> منو یاد ترامپ میندازی نمیدونم چرا...


ان شاءالله چند سال دیگه نامزد ریاست جمهوری آمریکا میشن رأی هم میارن.

----------


## banafsheh

> تاپیک پاک شد...


چرا پاک کردین؟؟؟
خوب بود که :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amiiin

پاک شده که !

----------


## s-1998

چرا تایپک‌ پاک شد؟!
خو‌من دیر رسیدم😢

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Suicide

> تاپیک پاک شد...


تادیکت رو بوکمارک کردم شب بیام بخونم ..الان میبینم زدی پاک شد  :Yahoo (21): 
دوباره بزار

----------


## elahe97m

تاپيك پاك شد  :Yahoo (21): 

كی ك ما خبر نشديم .. :Yahoo (21):

----------

